

"...one of the most useful applications you've ever installed on your iPhone." - vais
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/finally_find_in_page_comes_to_mobile_safari.php

======
vais
Context: "How to become rich even if nobody is following you on twitter"
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1107828>) - my "1$ a day" app now
"...one of the most useful applications you've ever installed on your iPhone."

------
ros3
or buy an Android.

~~~
vais
Yep. Or Windows Mobile (shudder). They all got in-page search. How that got
left out of the Safari design is beyond me.

The other thing that got left out is the ability to scroll to the bottom of
the page - there is scroll to top, but no scroll to bottom (a real problem on
long pages - it may be practically impossible to flick your way to the bottom
of a long page). So, I made another app - "End Of Page" - this one's totally
free and hits the App Store on Friday (Apple willing, of course).

